# Current BMQ and SQ structure (info request)



## LoneObserver (18 Mar 2009)

Could someone who is familiar with the current breakdown of the 13 week BMQ course could post a summary?
Hansol's guide was very informative but it is rather dated and on the old 10 week format. I realize it will probably be 90% the same schedule and material but if anybody could  post the update summary or differences that would great.

In regards to the current 4 week SQ and the murmurings of dissatisfaction with it:

Are there any plans to alter it again in the foreseeable future, this  year  or maybe next? Anybody aware of anything?

It's a shame the anti armor weapons were removed...


----------



## dangerboy (18 Mar 2009)

Grey Man said:
			
		

> In regards to the current 4 week SQ and the murmurings of dissatisfaction with it:
> 
> It's a shame the anti armor weapons were removed...



The SQ course gets taught the SRAAW (L) The M72 on it; due to ammo restrictions you will probably only fire it on the simulator.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Mar 2009)

Grey Man said:
			
		

> Could someone who is familiar with the current breakdown of the 13 week BMQ course could post a summary?
> Hansol's guide was very informative but it is rather dated and on the old 10 week format. I realize it will probably be 90% the same schedule and material but if anybody could  post the update summary or differences that would great.
> 
> In regards to the current 4 week SQ and the murmurings of dissatisfaction with it:
> ...



You know that the easiest way for you to get these answers, as you don't think recent posts are current as of today, is to go to your Unit and ask to see the Crse TP.  Then you can read to your hearts content what each and every lecture entails.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Mar 2009)

I think this link has been posted already by several people.

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/rec/index-eng.asp


----------

